# My friend got excited when I gave her my soap!



## Skatergirl46 (Dec 29, 2013)

I made little gift bag combo.'s for my friends this year. They contained a loofah scrubber, exfoliating washcloth, bath puff, wood soap deck and three bars of my soap.  I was sick the week before Christmas so I am just now getting them all distributed.  I gave my friend hers yesterday and she got a really big smile on her face and said "Oh, I was hoping it would be your soap!"  :-D   My friend is the very understated type, so I was really complimented when she said that about my soap. Thanks for reading, I just had to share.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 30, 2013)

What a great gift!  Not your standard box of chocolates. If your friend liked the sight of it, just think how much she'll _love _the feel of it!


----------



## TVivian (Dec 30, 2013)

That's awesome! I did almost the same thing and gave friends some to give their families and friends.. I got so many nice texts and Facebook messages on Christmas about the soap. It was a good feeling


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 30, 2013)

That sounds awesome. I gave out heaps of soap gift bags this year but didn't add nice touches like you did with the loofah and so forth.  I fell over before the finishing line.  I hope you're feeling better. Bad time of year to get sick!


----------



## grayceworks (Dec 30, 2013)

Don't you love it? It's so great when you get compliments like that! I got a similar reaction from my co-workers when I handed out little gift boxes at the yearly party. "Is that your soap? Cool!"


----------



## roseb (Dec 30, 2013)

Boy, I'm so glad my friends didn't see your gift bags! All they got was 4 bars of soap. Nice, beautifully wrapped soap...but just soap.  It does feel nice when someone really appreciates your efforts.


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 30, 2013)

FOUR bars of soap?!!  Mine only got one!!    So your friends should still be happy!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 30, 2013)

Family got either a soap for the gents or a moisturising bar for the ladies - sparked a lot of discussion, too!


----------



## neeners (Dec 30, 2013)

yes!!!  it's so great!!!  before Christmas I had posted some photos on fb, and I had people asking to buy.  unfortunately, I wasn't selling, but I told them if they were good, Santa would bring them some soap for Christmas.  the ones I brought a wrapped, soap shaped present to were so thrilled!  it's a great feeling!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 30, 2013)

I've posted pics of my soaps on fb too and had people ask to buy it but I always wonder to myself if they'd scatter like cockroaches if I suddenly said a price :think: I just compared my fb friends to cockroaches. Good thing they don't know who Derpina Bubbles is


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 30, 2013)

I bet your friends will all love your soaps.   I didn't eve do gift packages this year.  I just took a large container of soap and let everyone take what they wanted this year.  Most of my family and friends purchase my soaps now but were really excited when I gave them free reign for Christmas.  It give me great pleasure that friends and family love my soaps


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 30, 2013)

I always take approx 40 bars with me to a relatives house for Christmas Eve to give each person a bar of soap when they leave. I could not attend the party this year but still sent the box of soap. LOL, I have everyone so spoiled now they look forward to the party favor. These are full 5.5 oz bars of soap, now they wait for the Easter party to get the next bar!


----------



## smeetree (Dec 30, 2013)

Awesome. I did the same, and got my first buyer. My sister's husband loved it that much. I wasn't expecting that reaction from him because he's not a dainty guy at all.


----------

